# Electronic Cut - Outs



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

has anyone installed these electric cut outs in their exhaust?
what size would i need to install these in my 2004's mid pipes. 
here is the link...
Quick Time Electric Exhaust Cutout - all makes and models - PFYC
thanks guys


----------



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

oh and anyone have any opinions on cutouts etc


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

*my cut outs*

:cheers Yup!! sames as i hav. but you will pay more than me from pfyc.com. i love them love them and.... did i say love them.a big diff in sound. you will loose low end tq. i have sound clips of them and vid. let me find them for you

cut outs - Putfile.com


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> :cheers Yup!! sames as i hav. but you will pay more than me from pfyc.com. i love them love them and.... did i say love them.a big diff in sound. you will loose low end tq. i have sound clips of them and vid. let me find them for you
> 
> cut outs - Putfile.com


 Well done video. Oh and nice color Goat you have there!


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

kdkiernan said:


> has anyone installed these electric cut outs in their exhaust?
> what size would i need to install these in my 2004's mid pipes.
> here is the link...
> Quick Time Electric Exhaust Cutout - all makes and models - PFYC
> thanks guys


I put in DMH low profile cut outs. It doesnt matter that brand you go with. They all sound bad ass. You just cant go wrong with them.



EEZ GOAT said:


> :cheers Yup!! sames as i hav. but you will pay more than me from pfyc.com. i love them love them and.... did i say love them.a big diff in sound. you will loose low end tq. i have sound clips of them and vid. let me find them for you
> 
> cut outs - Putfile.com


Nice video!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

cncmasterofor said:


> I put in DMH low profile cut outs. It doesnt matter that brand you go with. They all sound bad ass. You just cant go wrong with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video!


thx!!! Nice color


----------



## 954GTO (Nov 2, 2008)

*Cutouts*

My DHM electric cutouts just arrived today and will be installed tomorrow. How are you guys wiring them and where are you mounting the switch? Thanks for the help!


----------



## urrutiad1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

how hard are they to install and whats the average you guys were charged to have them put in? about how long do they take to install and do i need the y pipe they offer with it.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

ive had mine on for a year. i love them and so far no problems. i have the QTP


----------



## xbmx89 (Oct 2, 2008)

where are yall installing them?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

up to you. behind the headers, behind the mufflers


----------



## barrellomonkees (May 11, 2009)

hey, i am wondering if somebody could take a picture of it on for me. i am wondering how to install it on the 2004, because if i am correct (which i have been wrong before) you would need 2 of these to make it work. here is my reasoning.. hopefully i am wrong.

there are 2 separate headers, then one pipe from each header, then the two pipes go into the cat. then 2 pipes come out of the cat.... so where would you mount this.
thanks for the help it does sound badd ass


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

You will need 2 cutouts for each pipe. You will also need 2 y-pipes for each


----------



## barrellomonkees (May 11, 2009)

where exactly did you do it also? did you do it before or after the cats, and did it throw a code for the 02 sensor? or what?
thanks for all of the help


----------



## bigmarky (Nov 28, 2009)

curious about this as well


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

theres a vid of me on you tube doing a burn out with the cutouts open. its under gto burn out. its a silver gto with red hood scoops.


----------

